# Should I give my tiel away? Screaming too much



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello, I wasn't sure what board to post on..

I've had my tiel for about 1 1/2 years and I love her so much. She's always out of the cage when I am home and I give her good rubbings and sometimes take her outside in her flightsuit. 

However lately she has been SCREAMING nonstop!! Even when she is right next to me! I leave her alone because I know not to reward it but it literally never stops unless I start to pet her. Covering her with something hardly works so I end up putting her in the closet where she quiets down. As soon as I take her out shes screaming again.

I need to keep my windows closed because she is so loud and I don't want to upset my landlords, I have no AC and it's so humid (I stay inside pretty much all day every day) I also suffer from severe depression, and ADD which makes it extremely hard to concentrate on my online courses.. it's even harder when there is a bird screaming every couple of seconds.

What am I doing wrong??? Is she missing something in her diet possibly?? She is acting hormonal as well, is this why she is screaming?? How do I stop this behavior? I try and ignore her when she's screaming and give her attention after she hasn't screamed for a few seconds.

Please help. I really don't want to give her away, I am trying to make her happy but her screaming makes me feel like she is not happy and it is adding onto my anxiety. I am suffering in school because of this..


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry your having problems. I've never gad a female bird & I'm sure others can give you more specific advice. 

So. The first thing that came to mind is hormones. What's her body language like? From what I've read she may want mate (with you?) And she's frustrated.

If you think that is the case, read up on hormone control. About of day light & all that. 

Like I said, others will give you advice. Don't do anything rash. You not inexperienced & you'll figure it out.


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

It could be hormones, so make sure she gets at least 13-14 hours of interrupted sleep a night. Also, it could be that you are inadvertently reinforcing the screaming. Really look closely at what happens right before and after she screams. Don't talk to her, look at her, etc. when she screams. Try leaving the room when she screams. If you know she stops when you pet her, that must mean you pet her sometimes when she screams. You have to be super consistent. It may take a while to change her behavior, but please try not to give up on her. I hope you can both work through this!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yes, i'd try hormone control. give her long nights - 12-14 hours covered in a dark blanket!
i also second Bird Crazy's suggestions to not give her attention when she screams.
give these things a shot and something might change  females can be very hormonal, but long nights seriously help.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

p.s. this thread's got great hormone control suggestions: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh okay. Before I was giving her 13-14 hours of sleep but my boyfriend was worrying and taking her out at 11-12. So I will try that. 
It's hard to pet her when she stops because she hardly ever stops..  poor thing.. I'm wondering if her voice is getting strained or something.

Thanks everyone for trying! I'll make sure she sleeps long and nice tonight and I'll update 
& thanks for the link ollieandme!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

How is it going with the screeching?


----------

